# Focal and Dynaudio



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Not my listings:

Focal Utopia Be No 7!!!!
Focal Utopia Be no 7 kit Active (Brax, Thesis, Focal utopia) | eBay

Focal 165KRX2:
Focal 165KRX2 2-Way 6.5" Car Speakers | eBay

Dyn MW160:
dynaudio mw160 DYNAUDIO made in denmark Dynaudio car audio speaker not focal | eBay


----------



## swargolet (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice price on the KRX2's! I recently purchased a set for $600 which I thought was a great price. 
Although it is always risky purchasing any focal product from a non-authorized dealer online.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

The mids don't match tho


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes they do. The right mid just has the foam support over it.


----------



## sdsurfer (Dec 28, 2006)

Active drivers only


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

would be nice if he had the passive, goal are not the easiest to tame active, you'll need a very good ear, or auto tuning deck


----------

